# Rocco's eating habits revisited



## Mzkyie (Apr 25, 2013)

I've been having some issues with Rocco not eating in the morning. He wakes up, plays for a bit, takes a few naps and completely ignores his food. He usually goes to bed around midnight or so, but when I wake up between 6am and 8am he usually wakes up for a bit before falling to sleep again. Around 9am I set out his food, and I noticed yesterday he had absolutely no interest in it. Thankfully he was going for his 1st vet visit anyway! I worry about his blood sugar, and other complications because he chooses to eat later in the day. Anyway, the vet recommended I try wet food and of course she gave me a can of Hill's Science Diet to try, and like any dog, you put wet food in front of Rocco and he gobbled it up. She also gave me a sample of the Hill's dry food.

When I got home I added the canned food to his regular Life's Abundance kibble and he ate it with no problem, so other than ordering the LA canned food, are there any good brands of canned dog food I can try?

I would prefer not to feed him Science Diet, primarily because I used to work in an animal shelter that made the switch from being a Purina Shelter to Hill's because the financial kickback was greater and I don't necessarily believe it's a better quality food than Life's Abundance.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

There are a number of high-quality canned foods - you can check Dog Food Adviser or Whole Dog Journal for listings and ratings. You might also try adding warm water to his dry food - let it sit for a couple of minutes so the kibble can absorb the moisture and then see if he likes it better. The warm moisture brings out the flavor and aroma and also makes certain he gets enough water without the mess and cost of wet food.

I personally like Fromm which comes in both dry and cans and I also like FreshPet which comes in rolls. Both are higher quality foods.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How old is your fluff? Two of mine were like that at first. I had to hand feed them and bounce the kibble on the floor, like a game, to get them to eat in the morning. That all passed, and now they eat just fine!!!!


----------



## Mzkyie (Apr 25, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> How old is your fluff? Two of mine were like that at first. I had to hand feed them and bounce the kibble on the floor, like a game, to get them to eat in the morning. That all passed, and now they eat just fine!!!!


He is only 14 weeks now, I have to do the same thing usually, but the vet was concerned about his blood sugar if he isn't eating properly. I work at home so my schedule is fairly odd, I really think he has his nights & days backwards.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Some members here use Gerber (baby food) chicken sticks, to get their puppies to eat. I would put a little on the Kibble or offer a little bit to stimulate the appetite.


----------



## Mzkyie (Apr 25, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> Some members here use Gerber (baby food) chicken sticks, to get their puppies to eat. I would put a little on the Kibble or offer a little bit to stimulate the appetite.



These?







I will grab some at the store later today.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mzkyie said:


> These?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's it!!


----------



## Mindy's Mom (Apr 9, 2013)

The gerber chicken sticks really helped me with Mindy when she refused to eat a few weeks ago.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I know it is expensive, and I am not certain what others think of it, but Lucky has been on Freshpet for the last 2 weeks, and although he is a finicky eater, he gobbles this up. Usually I add egg in the morning and I add a bit of veg at night to it. Some mornings, I substitute brown rice, veg, and egg for the freshpet - but he gobbles it up in minutes. I actually have noticed an increase in energy since he has been on Freshpet.


----------

